# Thinking of moving to Memphis..



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Time has come up for new orders (to shore duty!!) and looks like Memphis is the ticket. Not my first choice, but better than Groton (CT) or Norfolk, for sure.

So what is the place like? I've been doing some web-based research and found that houses seem pretty cheap, especially compared to San Diego, and even the Seattle-area for the matter.

I'm looking for someplace within about 15 miles or so of Millington. Any good neighborhoods or burgs out there? Not too worried about schools since mom's got the babies, but I'd like something nice. And since I'll have them during the summer I want a pretty safe area, too.

What's the weather like? I imagine the summers are pretty muggy. Lots of rain? Are the winters warm enough to cycle all year? How's the racing scene?


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

*Memphis (pronounced Meffis)*

Millington itself is a quiet, suburban strip kind of place kind of place, but it's surrounded by a lot of nice countryside. I work in the clinic on the base. The base itself is very nice, and most of the people here have pretty decent working hours. There's a group here that does lunchtime rides, but I usually ride after work because of my schedule.

Weather wise, from a general standpoint, I think it sucks. God-awful hot. You can pretty much ride year round though as we had pretty mild weather in November and December last year. As an example, temps here have routinely been in the mid to upper 90's for the past 2 or 3 weeks. I rode the other day in a heat index of 115F. 

Plenty of options for nice places to live; most people live in Germantown, Bartelett, or Cordova. Many people stationed here live on-base or in small, rural town to the north of Millington. Housing in general is much cheaper than other urbansuburban areas in the U.S. I live in Midtown Memphis since my wife and I like the urban lifestyle a little better. We have a 5 year old boy who has a great time going to the different museums, parks, and Memphis Grizzlies and Redbirds (minor league BB) games.

Bottom line: Memphis wasn't my first choice for a place to live but we've been happy here. Plenty to do and the bike riding is pretty good.

Hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply!

My first choice was back to Bremerton, WA but that was no-go. From what I've heard, the Millington area is kinda rural but has a bigger town just down the road, so they seem similar in that regard.

What is the cycling scene like in general? Lots of good shops? Clubs? I think I read in an earlier thread that there's not much of a racing scene. Is that right?


----------



## zyzbot (Feb 3, 2004)

This site might help you out a bit:

http://www.memphishightailers.com/


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

lemonlime said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> My first choice was back to Bremerton, WA but that was no-go. From what I've heard, the Millington area is kinda rural but has a bigger town just down the road, so they seem similar in that regard.
> 
> What is the cycling scene like in general? Lots of good shops? Clubs? I think I read in an earlier thread that there's not much of a racing scene. Is that right?


Sorry for slow reply, very busy and sick yesterday. 

There's another post on this forum about area racing. I'm just geting into racing, so don't know too much, but there are two teams/clubs: Memphis Motorworks and Backyard Burgers. You can google them for websites. Memphis Hightailers is a more laid back social group with several organized rides with varying paces around the area.


----------

